# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Hướng dẫn Tiếng Việt hóa Joomla 1.5

## muabanxe

Chào các bạn!


Sau đây mình sưu tập được bài viết hay nên post lên xem, 
Joomla! 1.5 ra đời đánh dấu sự nhảy vọt cả về cách trình bày, giao diện, tính năng, kiến trúc và "...hỗ trợ tất cả các ngôn ngữ có tập ký tự được biểu diễn bằng bảng mã UTF-8..." (trích dẫn từ Joomla! – Wikipedia tiếng Việt). Với Joomla! 1.5 việc bản địa hóa đã trở nên dễ dàng hơn, toàn diện hơn (sử dụng bảng mã Unicode và cho phép bản địa hóa cả phần front-end, back-end). Bài viết này sẽ giúp các bạn nhanh chóng Việt hóa Joomla! (Việt hóa cả phần front-end và back-end) chỉ sau vài bước đơn giản
Việt hóa phần tiền sảnh front-end.
Các gói ngôn ngữ phần tiền sảnh của Joomla! 1.5 được lưu trong thư mục "\language". Gói ngôn ngữ tiếng Anh sẽ được lưu trong thư mục "\language\en-GB". Trong thư mục này lại có các file sau:
index.html: Để tránh các hacker liệt kê các file và thư mục.
☺ en-GB.xml: Mô tả các thông tin liên quan tới gói ngôn ngữ.
☺ en-GB.ignore.php: Danh sách các ký tự bỏ qua khi tìm kiếm.
☺ en-GB.ini: File ngôn ngữ chính của Joomla!
☺ en-GB.com_***.ini: File ngôn ngữ cho component có tên là com_***.
☺ en-GB.mod_***.ini: File ngôn ngữ cho module có tên là mod_***.
☺ en-GB.plg_***.ini: File ngôn ngữ cho các plugin có tên liên quan.
Để tạo gói ngôn ngữ tiếng Việt. Chúng ta làm như sau:[/B]

Bước 1. Tạo thư mục chứa gói ngôn ngữ tiếng Việt: "\language\vi-VN"
Bước 2. Copy toàn bộ các file trong thư mục "\language\en-GB" tới thư mục "\language\vi-VN"
Bước 3. Thay phần tiền tố của tên các file tiếng Anh (en-GB) bằng tiền tố của file tiếng Việt (vi-VN). Nghĩa là ta có cấu trúc thư mục chứa gói ngôn ngữ tiếng Việt như sau:


Trích:
\language\vi-VN\
---------------\index.html
---------------\vi-VN.xml
---------------\vi-VN.ignore.php
---------------\vi-VN.ini
---------------\vi-VN.com_***.ini
---------------\vi-VN.mod_***.ini
---------------\vi-VN.plg_***.ini
Bước 4. Thay file "vi-VN.xml", "vi-VN.ignore.php" bằng 2 file đính kèm sau: Download
Bước 5. Mở các file *.ini bằng trình soạn thảo Notepad++ (khuyến cáo).
Bước 6. Chọn định dạng (mở menu Format) khi lưu các file này: "UTF-8 without BOM" (lưu các ký tự tiếng Việt nhưng không chèn thêm ký tự đánh dấu UTF-8 ở đầu file).
Bước 7. Tiến hành Việt hóa. Thay các từ/cụm từ tiếng Anh bằng từ/cụm từ tiếng Việt tương đương.
Việt hóa phần hậu sảnh back-end (phía người quản trị)

Gói ngôn ngữ tiếng Anh của phần hậu sảnh Joomla! được lưu trong thư mục "administrator\language\en-GB".
Việc Việt hóa được tiến hành tương tự như phần tiền sảnh front-end của Joomla!.
Chú ý:

Tất cả các file nếu nội dung có chứa tiếng Việt thì đều phải lưu với lựa chọn "UTF-8 without BOM".

Trích:
Keyword: Việt, Việt hóa, tiếng Việt, ngôn ngữ, gói ngôn ngữ,
tiếng Anh, bản địa hóa, UTF-8, front-end, back-end
Nguồn :http://webjumla.blogspot.com/2012/03/huong-dan-tieng-viet-hoa-joomla-15.html

----------

